# HED Belgium rims- thoughts and experiences?



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm looking at building up another set of clinchers for training, and was wondering if anyone had thoughts or experience with the HED Belgium rims. Good rims or just marketing fluff?


----------



## Ol' Dirty Biker (Oct 16, 2009)

I had a set build up with WI hubs and DT Supercomps 32H 3x (not a really light setup), have about 500mi on them and so far like them quite a bit.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I had a set 28 24 laced up to dura ace hubs as my race wheels. I lie them quite alot the finish work on them is really nice and they build up well. The wide rim deal does seem to work well as far as having the tires seem rounder. Course these are road wheels for me.


----------



## Thom H (Aug 25, 2009)

Only problem might be the rim width may be different than what else you may have. If you quick swap wheels with rim brakes that might be a problem without an adjustment. If you are on disk brakes no problem.


----------



## Keepthemdead (Oct 24, 2006)

If you want something cheaper check out the velocity a23, i've been giving these alot of thought lately.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I raced on A23's last year, they were good. Brake track is pretty narrow on them. I have seen the HED Ardennes, that's a pretty nice hoop too.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*hED ardennes*



davidka said:


> I raced on A23's last year, they were good. Brake track is pretty narrow on them. I have seen the HED Ardennes, that's a pretty nice hoop too.


aren't they between $700 and $1000 for a set ?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

atpjunkie said:


> aren't they between $700 and $1000 for a set ?


A23's or Hed Ardennes? The A23 is a rim from Velocity, they're about $60-70. The Ardennes I saw weren't whole wheels, they were rims laced to someone else's hubs, I don't know where the owner got the rims. You're right, the wheels are really pricey for alloy clinchers.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

davidka said:


> A23's or Hed Ardennes? The A23 is a rim from Velocity, they're about $60-70. The Ardennes I saw weren't whole wheels, they were rims laced to someone else's hubs, I don't know where the owner got the rims. You're right, the wheels are really pricey for alloy clinchers.


$90. Black only. 24, 28, and 32 holes

http://www.treefortbikes.com/product/333222363523/373/HED-Belgium-Series-C2-Alloy.html


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm a big fan of mine. My builder had never used them before but commented on how nice they were to build with.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Hed Ardennes*



davidka said:


> A23's or Hed Ardennes? The A23 is a rim from Velocity, they're about $60-70. The Ardennes I saw weren't whole wheels, they were rims laced to someone else's hubs, I don't know where the owner got the rims. You're right, the wheels are really pricey for alloy clinchers.


wheelsets is what I was referring to

on other notes

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mavic-SSC-tubul...Accessories&hash=item4cf6655724#ht_500wt_1156

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dura-Ace-7400-h...cessories&hash=item3366799c74#ht_12608wt_1141

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mavic-Helium-Tu...Accessories&hash=item4cf6769d58#ht_500wt_1156


----------

